# Some pics from yesterday



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)




----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Ha, I saw those Mexican Petiluia's or whatever it is they are called, and though, yeah, that person's from Florida. I love those plants, nil upkeep and they always keep flowering. Love the pictures of your pups, they really are stunning. All of them!


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

Great pics of beautiful dogs.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

wow love your greyhound, I rescued one many years ago, he was five when I got him, sweetest dogs I've ever seen.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow really nice pics, howsa come you didn't put one of them in the calendar?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow, those are awesome pictures of your pups!
I like the first photo the most.


----------

